# Barcode auf der Kante eines Metallringes



## drfunfrock (15 Januar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich Lösungen damit man einen Barcode auf der Kante eines Metallringes schreiben und lesen kann? Die Kante sollte hoch genug sein, aber der Barcode müsste in einem Bogen geschrieben und gelesen werden. Ich kann den Barcode nicht auf die Aussenfläche schreiben, weil dort Glasfiber drauf gewickelt wird.

(Bitte Verschieben)


----------



## SICHEL (15 Januar 2009)

eine skizze mit massangaben wäre hilfreich.


----------



## drfunfrock (15 Januar 2009)

Der Durchmesser beträgt etwa 50mm und die Seitenkante ist 3mm hoch. Das sollte für einen Barcode reichen.


----------



## maxmax (16 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
habe gerade diese Woche von Keyence eine Mail bekommen, deren Laser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sollte es können.
Hier ein Bild, hoffe das der Link so funktioniert;
http://www.keyence.de/products/barc...res_3.php?id=e8577a1f1ae6fe6893604f25d610d103


----------



## SBC-User (16 Januar 2009)

hierbei gilt es allerdings noch zu beachten das grundsätzlich bei "kanten" also wenn ich einen rechten winkel habe in dessen innenseite der barcode steht, dafür zu sorgen ist das eine reflektion nicht zurstande kommt vom schenkel der den barcode nicht beiinhaltet, das kann (muß aber nicht) zu fehlern führen und der barcode kann evtl nicht gelesen werden


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Januar 2009)

Super. Das sieht wirklich gut aus. Da fehlt aber noch etwas. Ich habe das Problem, dass seine Einheit aus mehreren Teilen besteht und diese alle eine Seriennummer haben. Da beim Zusammenbau eben ein Log geführt wird, werden zur Zeit diese Seriennummern per Hand in eine Excel-Datei geschrieben. Wir wollen das nun automatisieren und da müssen diese Seriennummern automatisch gelesen werden. Und dieser Ring ist das grösste Problem, weil eben auf die Aussenfläche eine Glassfiberleitung gewickelt wird und daher die Information auf der Seitenkante geschrieben werden muss. Das ist mit Strichkodes irgendwie übel, da diese dann im Bogen geschrieben werden müssen. Für einen Datamatrix-Code ist nicht genug Platz vorhanden (3mm Höhe).


----------



## sue port (16 Januar 2009)

hola funfrock,

dafür würde ich dir accon-easylog empfehlen, damit kannst du dir die sache im csv format protokollieren lassen.

hier der link für die demoversion::TOOL:
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/SetupS7EasyLog.zip

greetinx

sue


----------



## Oberchefe (23 Januar 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Transpondertechnik?


----------

